#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  ledpar

## maarten

Hallo,

Ik ben voor een theatergroep opzoek naar ledparren
maar omdat er zoveel op de markt is voor zulke uiteenlopende prijzen 
was ik nieuwsgierig naar ervaringen van andere mensen, 

liefst parren die redelijk wat licht geven
geen verschillende schaduwen van verschillende kleuren geven
en natuurlijk betaalbaar zijn

wie helpt ??

----------


## @lex

Ik help je graag door je door te verwijzen naar de zeer goed funktionerende zoekfunktie van dit forum. Over LED parren is er al heel veel geschreven.

Succes,

@lex

----------


## maarten

Hey Alex,

bedankt voor je reactie.

En ik heb de zoek functie gebruikt, maar ik was nieuwsgierig naar ervaring van mensen met verschillende types ledparren en heb in vorige post erg weinig kunnen vinden over het gebruik van deze parren in theater

mvg
Maarten

----------


## renevanh

Showtec LED dingetjes die overal en nergens voor 25,- per stuk aangeboden worden: rampzalig.
Ziet er niet uit, gaat vaak al stuk als je de doos open maakt (rijen LEDs die uitvallen).

----------


## hardstyle

Kijk eens naar de Eurolite KLS-800, doet het super voor het geld.

----------


## bones2001

KLS 800 wordt niet meer gemaakt.
Opvolger is de KLS 801, maar neem liever de KLS 1001 met 12 tri-leds per module, vs de 801 met 7 tri-leds per module. 
Komt best een aardig pakkie licht uit  :Smile:

----------

